# 12' V-hull project



## gvguwec (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I just got my boat out of storage and will be doing some more modifications to it this spring in hopes of a more productive and comfortable fishing season. I havent started anything yet per say but I have plans to add a small platform on the bow cap to accomidate a bow mount trolling motor if the budget allows it this year. also a casting deck on the front third of the boat, small deck in the back and a floor to the middle section of the boat.

Here is the present condition of the 12' beast:
















I have already done a mod to the transom to add wheels to the back. I have one lake that I go to that I have to cross, drag up a bank, across a 50ft wide sand road bed between the two lakes and then back into the pond.. It works slick, I also have found small pneumatic wheels for 5 bucks each to replace the lawnmower wheels which should help in the process.
Here is a pic of that:





Any comments, questions or suggestions I would love to hear them!


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice, Those wheels come up or do they stay low like that at all times?


----------



## gvguwec (Apr 8, 2008)

They are removable with 2 pins per side. I remove them most the time when using the TM and every time I have the outboard on. There is a closer pic of it in my gallery under 12' vhull.


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

gvguwec said:


> They are removable with 2 pins per side. I remove them most the time when using the TM and every time I have the outboard on. There is a closer pic of it in my gallery under 12' vhull.



Perfect :beer:


----------



## gvguwec (Apr 15, 2008)

Well here id the progress that I have made on the decking conversion so far. Last week I picked up a Minnkota All-Terrain 42lb bow mounted trolling motor for $120 which I hope will move this little boat along nicely. Yesterday I went and picked up a few boating parts like new gas can, trolling motor transducer mount and trolling motor quick disconnect ends and also some 1/2" plywood sheathing and 2x2's. Last night I used the patterns that I made last week and made the rough outlines of the decking.
Tonight I bought some bolts to bolt on the trolling motor to the front deck and seft tapping screws and bolts to attach the deck itself to the rails and original bow plate




Next I finished up the bracing under the front deck for mounting the front seat base. I mounted it just forward of where the original seat was so I would not have to drill into the seat for the support tube. I think it is going to be too far forward for my liking but I didnt have the seat and post with me to try it in place. TOmorrow I will check that and I have I a no drill fix If I decide to move it toward the back of the boat. 

By dumb luck ( I mean lots of meticulus planning....) I ended up being able to use a 1x6 as a transition between the Trolling Motor deck and the front casting deck. This will be hinged to fold down back towards the casting deck and will have the switch for the lights, trolling motor plug, 12v outlet and hole for the transducer and power cord for my locator. I figure this will keep the wires neatly tucked away and being hinged it will be easy to get at fuses if something happens while on the water. 





I also plan on adding a hatch to the area below where the trolling motor foot pedal is mounted. But I plan on fishing in the boat soon to see if I like the deck height before I do detail work. 

Tomorrow night I plan on tackling the task of the back deck. I am having trouble thinking of a way to add a hatch to access the gas can as I am planning on putting that in the far back next to the transom. I may just cut the deck short and just cover the original seat for now. or not do anything to the rear seat until I figure out a solution to the rear deck hatch problem.





Tomorrow night I plan on picking up some outdoor carpet, glue, and waterproofing for the decks. Thats if I dont go fishing instead 


Questions or comments please feel free to post. I am open to suggestions and new ideas.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

That's good work! Wheels mounted on the stern, which I believe makes it the first semi-Amphib in the TB family 8)


----------



## SV (Apr 16, 2008)

I see two possibilities if you place a hinge at the back of the seat full width:

1. Use hinges in the corner to allow the corners to swing down when you raise the hatch.

2. Let the corners be fixed.

3. Leave a cutout of the motor mount toggles.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 16, 2008)

I did my rear deck like SV's drawing. Cut out the corners and a notch for the motor. I hinged it along the back of the bench. Just make sure it's high enough for your gas tank to fit in.


----------



## flipgreer (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice job. I'm about to start a mod on a V-hull and would love to see some pictures of your bracing under your deck if possible. Thanks.


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 18, 2008)

The only pics that I have of the build are in the share-a-project link below. PM me if you have any questions that the pictures don't answer.

https://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,345,00.html


----------



## craigman (Jun 13, 2016)

I wish the pics worked, i'd like to see it!


----------

